
Unenclosable Carriers and the Future of Communication - feamcor
https://medium.com/holochain/unenclosable-carriers-and-the-future-of-communication-4ac6045ac894
======
feamcor
Long but worthy article (1st of 3) about carriers of communication, how
blockchains are not a silver bullet that will save humanity and a glimpse on
the agent-centric approach that is the core o Holochain (which is not a
blockchain),

